# Blistery, pusy paw pads?



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

This is actually from one of my employees about his English Bulldog. Funny how even people at work ask me questions about their dogs 

Here is his desperate request for help: _Cliff,
My dogâs paws have blisters, boils, sores between his toes periodically. They pussâ¦they bleedâ¦they look horrible. Iâve taken him to the vet, done antibiotic rounds a couple of timesâ¦doesnât seem to help a lot to me. Iâm hoping to find out why itâs happening so that I can try to stop it from reoccurring. Any thoughts?_

I responded with these questions. Any ideas? What am I missing?

_That sounds bad! First things that come to mind: Did you use chemicals on your lawn? Maybe weed prevention chemicals in the soil? New chemicals anywhere in the house or garage? If not that, maybe food allergies? Changes to his food? If nothing else, I might try a soy free, filler free diet or even completely raw diet to see if it goes away. 

Does this happen annually? Change in seasons? Salt in the sidewalks from ice? 

Can you send me a picture?_


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

If antibiotics aren't working, it could be yeast, mange, or any number of things. What comes to my mind is a poor immune system. Poor dog, what a miserable thing to have. I'd advise your friend to take the dog to another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, was thinking about the second opinion. Seems like they would have done a scraping/biopsy... something to diagnose.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Picture. And yes, I bawled him out for the long nails...


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It's an interdigital cyst. I doubt anything will permanently cure it. Should be able to google it to see what other bulldog owners do to keep it under control.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like they need to work with their vet a little more or get a better vet. Throwing antibiotics at it will only make things worse if it is a yeast, but this does look like a cyst. Is the dog overweight? I've been told that obesity and grain based foods can cause inflammation and make these cysts worse. I've never had it in one of my dogs, but a friend with a bulldog has to keep her guy grain free of he gets all kinds of foot problems.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

One of the Labs that we inherited when a friend died had a TERRIBLE problem with interdigital cysts before he came to us. Never had a problem after. Gravel driveway we think was the culprit. He used some sort of antiseptic cleaner first and soaked the feet in that daily or maybe weekly? I almost think it was a cow udder antiseptic. Then he put on something called "Tuf-Foot" that he put on after he'd soak the foot or feet or whatever was having the problem. I do remember them being rather painful things!


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

If it were an isolated problem or only popped up in sring or summer Id say it looks kinda like a patient we had once that kept getting these grass seed things stuck in his feet which would become inflamed and if not treated abcess as theyd kind of bore in and just sit there. We out him on antibiotics and told the owner to soak effected feet in epsom salts 3x daily.

Had another that had a lick granuloma that when it started out looked something similar. Really tough to treat as it requires stoping the dog from licking the area. Elizaethan collar, steroids and antibiotics helped but it kept coming back once the collar eas remove. We finally had the dog tested for allergies, put him on a fish and potatoe diet and it cleared.

And Id agree with Golden, it also could be the interdigital cyst.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Common issue with Bulldogs, main thing is to prevent infection, My mumused to use zinc on hers which got them it helped prevent them as much, long nails DO NOT help th eissue. I've also seen it on Bassett, so I am inclined tot hink it is amn issue to do with the short hair,and the type of foot.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Today, my 9 1/2 year old border collie had a lump removed from a toe, kinda looked like that. This is his first problem, he is on BARF. If there is only one lump it could be an isolated thing. But, it seems that the dog is routinely beset with sore feet. I think you gave him good advice regarding chemicals (could also add carpet cleaner). If this is the case, perhaps the dog could wear booties. Otherwise, I suspect a poor diet. I hope he listens to you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You might try some frankincense essential oil on it. It works well for all cysts/growths, even warts, like that on the surface. Young Living is consumable, so it won't hurt the dog. I put it on my hairless dogs often for warts and other small growths. It shrinks them quickly.

That doesn't look like yeast. It's closer to the skin, not swollen in a single lump like that, more widespread.

If the dog chews on it a lot, you might consider an e-collar or even perhaps some steroids, but those won't help the underlying cyst, only the allergies that cause chewing.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

The other poster mentioning frankensense made me think of Basil Oil. I use iton occaion for inflmmation on one of myPoodles(long story-never let your dggeta hold ofKFCchicken, thatstuff is murder) inner ips. It wrkds well. i'd suggest a carrieroil of any type withbout6 drops rubbedin.


----------

